# aruba exchanges



## krmlaw (Nov 28, 2012)

Our only trade there was instant online to surf club. Dont see much now online.  How do ongoing searches for aruba go? Is there alot that goes to ongoing first?


----------



## myoakley (Nov 28, 2012)

I got my trade to Aruba Surf Club with an on-line instant search also.  This was almost 2 mos. ago, and we are going in April.  I was able to trade a 1-bedroom in Hawaii for a 2-bedroom at the Surf Club.


----------



## JMSH (Nov 28, 2012)

We own at Grand Vista. I have split the two bedroom Grande Vista and traded the efficiency unit and was confirmed into the Aruba Marriott Ocean Club for the third week of January 2013. Aruba Surf Club and or Ocean Club are not tough trades. I had an ongoing request for St.Martin properties with this efficiency unit since Feb. 2012 for the winter months of 2013...had no luck. About two weeks ago I put in the Ocean Club and was confirmed there withinn two days. Rather go to the Ocean Club versus the Surf Club due to less hectic around the pool area. This will be our 4th trip to Aruba in the last 6 years using our efficiency unit at Grande Vista as the trade bait....so as you can see Aruba is not a difficult trade.


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok great. Im going to put in a search thanks guys!


----------



## ilene13 (Nov 30, 2012)

JMSH said:


> We own at Grand Vista. I have split the two bedroom Grande Vista and traded the efficiency unit and was confirmed into the Aruba Marriott Ocean Club for the third week of January 2013. Aruba Surf Club and or Ocean Club are not tough trades. I had an ongoing request for St.Martin properties with this efficiency unit since Feb. 2012 for the winter months of 2013...had no luck. About two weeks ago I put in the Ocean Club and was confirmed there withinn two days. Rather go to the Ocean Club versus the Surf Club due to less hectic around the pool area. This will be our 4th trip to Aruba in the last 6 years using our efficiency unit at Grande Vista as the trade bait....so as you can see Aruba is not a difficult trade.[/]
> 
> The difficulty is based upon when you want to go!


----------



## JMSH (Nov 30, 2012)

The difficulty is based upon when you want to go! 

Well the highest demand time for Aruba is between week 2 and week 11; we got week 4. So we traded and have traded simply an efficiency unit in Orlando (Presidednts week) for a high demand week in Aruba...again IMHO Aruba (Surf or Ocean Club) is not a tough trade.


----------



## Weimaraner (Nov 30, 2012)

That is impressive that you got a high season match and a 2 bed on top of that! You got to love MVCI! Did you do the trade during flexchange (within 90 days of travel)? I've noticed I can lockoff my Surf Club and trade one side for a 2 bedroom in Orlando several months in advance which surprised me since I thought you could only do that at flexchange.


----------



## JMSH (Nov 30, 2012)

Did not trade in flexchange nor did I get a 2 bedroom. I have; however had calls from Interval offering, for an additional amount of $85/week, a 2 bedroom unit in flexchange. We got an efficiency unit in Aruba on the trade.


----------



## Weimaraner (Nov 30, 2012)

Still an aweseome exchange at an high demand time to go!:whoopie:


----------



## m61376 (Nov 30, 2012)

Finding studios in Aruba at the SC or the OC generally isn't that hard, but the larger units are much harder to trade into esp. during peak times.


----------



## boomboomman (Nov 30, 2012)

[Hello, just registered as well have been reacently buying timeshares. My problem is that there is a lot to learn. Eg. I have been trying to get week 51 and 52 of 2013(2bedroom) in aruba but have had NO luck. How are you all doing it??


----------



## JMSH (Nov 30, 2012)

il Cappello said:


> [Hello, just registered as well have been reacently buying timeshares. My problem is that there is a lot to learn. Eg. I have been trying to get week 51 and 52 of 2013(2bedroom) in aruba but have had NO luck. How are you all doing it??



I think two of the biggest things i do is ensure I give a wide range of dates. I try not to get locked into specfic weeks that i must have. In high times i always give a 3 month window of what i am willing to accept (eg. any week in January, Feb, March)...I also try to make my request a least a year out. If you can be flexible you can get a lot of good trades.


----------



## ilene13 (Nov 30, 2012)

il Cappello said:


> [Hello, just registered as well have been reacently buying timeshares. My problem is that there is a lot to learn. Eg. I have been trying to get week 51 and 52 of 2013(2bedroom) in aruba but have had NO luck. How are you all doing it??



The majority of the guests at the Ocean Club and Surf Club during weeks 51 and 52 are owners or people renting from owners.  There are very few exchangers at that time.  We own 3 platinum weeks at the Ocean Club and we have been going weeks 51 and 52 since the resort opened.


----------



## boomboomman (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you, JMSH and Ilene13, It makes sense. I do have weeks in that time slot, but they are spread out. I think I out smarted myself. Looks like it's back to the Caymans


----------



## boomboomman (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello JMSH,You are from Ontario as i see. Where do your friends go. I bought 4 weeks at Carriage hills and Carriage Ridge near horseshoe. Bt don't get any interest from Ontario. I am considering selling them and buying south


----------



## m61376 (Dec 1, 2012)

il Cappello-If you are looking for the Marriott properties unless you have a very strong Marriott trader and are very lucky you have little chance of getting a 2BR week 51 or 52. For the Surf Club they were sold as fixed weeks and at both the OC and SC they are high demand weeks, generally used by their owners and, if not, command premium rental rates.

You may have success trading into one of the other timeshare properties on the island, but Aruba is a very high demand week 51 and 52 destination.


----------



## JMSH (Dec 2, 2012)

il Cappello said:


> Hello JMSH,You are from Ontario as i see. Where do your friends go. I bought 4 weeks at Carriage hills and Carriage Ridge near horseshoe. Bt don't get any interest from Ontario. I am considering selling them and buying south



I am unsure what you are asking "where do your friends go"...I would not consider buying anything in Ontario. I like Marriott properties, they have good trading value if you can be fleible about where and when you want to go....timeshare trades only work well if you are flexible. The Grande Vista in Orlando has allowed us the trade into Aruba in high season, Boston and Newport beach in the summertime, Hilton Head in the summer as well.  We have been very pleased because we are flexible.


----------



## elaine (Dec 2, 2012)

I think the key to the great exhange might have also been a M preference. I doubt a non-M TS could have pulled that. I traded a 5* (or whaterver they call the best rated in II) 2 BR 2nd week of Aug. NC beach week for a studio week 1 @ Surf Club (instant exchange 1 yr out). It worked for the 2 of us--I was advised by tuggers last year not to hold out for a 1 BR in Jan. with a non-M as a trader. Since then, I have NEVER seen 1 or 2BR for Jan with non-M in sightings the entire year--but still hoping to switch out at the 2 week window or so.


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 3, 2012)

We lucked out ... used an old poly isles trader and got a 2 bed at surf club for 2nd week in oct. perfect week for us!


----------



## m61376 (Dec 7, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> We lucked out ... used an old poly isles trader and got a 2 bed at surf club for 2nd week in oct. perfect week for us!



Great trade. Even though it's a "slow" week, the weather is great. It's only an off week because people aren't trying to escape the cold yet and kids are in school.


----------



## sheilas (Feb 23, 2013)

We have had an ongoing search in for Palm Beach timeshares for about a month now, either a one or two bedroom. We are requesting the end of July, early August and so far nothing.  What do you think our chances are.


----------



## lin3721 (Feb 25, 2013)

hard to get on  HIGH summer season.


----------

